# Tank Rack Set-up



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok. So a fun visit to an auction has turned into me being $50 shorter and looking to build a rack.... 
I scored two 20 gal tanks, one 6 gal complete, 4 foot Vallisneria, and some lighting for my stand when its done.
Not bad.
I am going to keep these tanks for fry, and possibly shrimp, tetra, who knows. Commun. fish. 
So my stand is going to hold three 20gals and two 10s side by side.
I would like to use sponge filters for these tanks but am unsure of how to set it up best. I keep hearing that people are using pvc and not air hose and am curious why.
If someon has a pic of a setup like this could you please post. I am sure I will make it work but Ièm sure there are others who have already done the trial and error who will jump in...
Thanks guys.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ok.... i JUSt went though this and there is no point in using PVC unles your runnin 20plus filters. the point with pvc is you can get REALLY big air pumps that can poer liek 100-400 filters but the output is so large that if you ran it all with thin tubeing you would blow the pump. so you run large lines of pvc and from there you get thease lil valves that screw into the pcv and fromthere you attach the thin tube.
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G
there is a perfect examlpe of where pvc pipe would be used . it saves a TON of power. I used to have 7 tanks with like 20 watt HOB filters. and now i have 1 40 wat air pump.


----------

